# 3rd EOS get together at 8th June 2008 in Fuldatal near Kassel/GER



## www.eos-treffen.de (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi
the third EOS get together is scheduled at the 8th June 2008 in Fuldatal near Kassel (Germany).
At saturday 7th June we will start with a common dinner. At sunday the main event will take place.
The registration is openes since one week and right now we have round about 50 cars registered. 
This year 160 cars participated at the GTG, but this number of participants should be beaten in 2008.
We booked hotel rooms in Kassel to give interessted eos drivers the possibility to arrive at saturday (or friday) to take part at the GTG.
Right now the homepage of the GTG is only german, so if you have questions or need information how to take part, send me an e-mail.
We hope to welcome some of you.
Alexander Pöschko
http://www.eos-treffen.de
[email protected]


----------



## www.eos-treffen.de (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 3rd EOS get together at 8th June 2008 in Fuldatal near Kassel/GER (www.eos-treffen.de)*

Hi
how about some members from this forum ?
Right now we have GER, CZ and NL members.
So lets make it a real international event!
bye
Axel


----------



## www.eos-treffen.de (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi
just to remeber !
we have reserved hotel rooms - so you have the posibility to arrive at friday or saturday.
Right now we have 66 attendees.
bye
Axel


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (www.eos-treffen.de)*

Sounds like a lot of fun. Wish my Eos had floaties on it. I'd take it across the Atlantic


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


----------

